# Sleeping with pets



## Synthaholic (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

So, its gonna be that kind of thread.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

That's pretty funny.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2013)

makes you hungry doesn't it


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> makes you hungry doesn't it




Why do you say that?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you sleep if there is no dog in your bed?


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> How do you sleep if there is no dog in your bed?



Like a missionary?


----------



## alan1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.

I've never understood why people wanted to sleep with an animal.  My bed is for humans, not cats or dogs or any other animal.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 26, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


>



Very true.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 26, 2013)

alan1 said:


> I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> 
> I've never understood why people wanted to sleep with an animal.  My bed is for humans, not cats or dogs or any other animal.



In America, that is your right!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 26, 2013)

alan1 said:


> I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> 
> I've never understood why people wanted to sleep with an animal.  My bed is for humans, not cats or dogs or any other animal.


Unless they are locked out of your room, they wait until you are asleep then jump up.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 27, 2013)

One of my dogs and one of my cats always sleeps in the bed-every night.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 27, 2013)

alan1 said:


> I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> 
> I've never understood why people wanted to sleep with an animal.  My bed is for humans, not cats or dogs or any other animal.



I feel the same way. I don't want pet hairs, or debris in my bed with me. My girl has her own large and high quarters in a black wired crate, sized for a small dog. She has her bedding in one quarter of it, her water in another quarter and room to walk if she feels like it. When it is bedtime, I lift the top half of her litter pan and gently say a few times, "go potty honey, go potty" and she hops right in, and does her thing, hops out and I coax her into her crate. ( or crib as I call it lol ) 

Cats are nocturnal, also, and since I don't want her walking and tracking litter all over the stove, cabinets and refrig. during the night, I keep her contained and all is well and she is one happy girl, and I don't worry if I am spreading jelly on toast that is laying in cat hair or litter that I don't notice. 

During the day, she will often go into her crib and take that 5 hour nap, but the door is opened and she is free to come and go, or hop in my lap and snuggle and purr. I love when that happens.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 27, 2013)

My cats let me live here.  I'm grateful to them for that.   

They let me share their bed too.  They're very generous that way.


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2013)

What's wrong with that ??







or with that??









Nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 27, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> ...




First off, unless you never leave your house and are highly vigilant, your cat is walking around on your counter-tops and sitting down, butt-hole against your counter-top.  And that goes for every other horizontal surface in your house.

Second of all, a cat litter box, with it's associated ammonia, litter, and other air foulness, is much more disgusting to me than a few dog hairs on the top of the comforter by my feet (I would never let my dog get under the covers).

Third of all, and this only applies to dogs, one of the reasons for owning a dog (and especially a large dog) is for warning and protection.  A dog in a crate back in your bedroom is going to bark at everything it hears, and offers no protection from an intruder.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 28, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> How do you sleep if there is no dog in your bed?



Shit. I've got four of em in my bed. Glad I have enough room to sleep. 

Thank God three of em are smaller dogs. A Border Terrier mix. A Schnoodle and Sammie who's an I don't know what. Small height with a long basset like body.

That leaves Abbey, my GSD mix and me to scrabble for the rest of the bed. LOL


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Sometimes you go to sleep with space enough, but sometime during the night a cat, a dog, a child conquer more and more of your territory until you are left hanging on by a thread count.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 1, 2013)

Thread count? How bout on the damned floor looking up. LOL


----------



## Misty (Mar 1, 2013)

I sleep with 4 little chihuahuas. Which makes no need for heat and sometimes not even a blanket. They surround me with warmth and love and I adore them. 

My cats have their own special bed in pink that they love because in the morning it's hit by the sun. 

My turtles live in a pond although during chilly nights I bring them in and they sleep in a tank where it's warm.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 1, 2013)

Misty said:


> I sleep with 4 little chihuahuas. Which makes no need for heat and sometimes not even a blanket. They surround me with warmth and love and I adore them.
> 
> My cats have their own special bed in pink that they love because in the morning it's hit by the sun.
> 
> My turtles live in a pond although during chilly nights I bring them in and they sleep in a tank where it's warm.


My chihuahua is cuter than any of your 4.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 1, 2013)

alan1 said:


> I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> 
> I've never understood why people wanted to sleep with an animal.  My bed is for humans, not cats or dogs or any other animal.



Well, I'm from Alaska.  Ever heard of a three-dog night?  I sleep with four dogs in my bed every night.  It's a big bed, there's room for all.

My only rule is they're not to get on the sheets or the nice quilt.  I have spreads that I put over the bed and that's the part they're allowed on.  I have several of these so I can swap them out frequently. Although I often wake up with my favorite Doberman laying right alongside me with her head on my  pillow.  Oh, well. : )  It causes me to smile, first thing in the morning.  Not a bad way to start the day.

Ever since I started sleeping with dogs, I sleep like a log.  I know they will alert me if anything is amiss.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 1, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Actually, I think she's talking about her cat.  She keeps her cat in a crate at night.  Good grief, I 've never heard of such nonsense.  if the cat bothers you so much, why have it?

I know a couple of my cats get up on the kitchen counter.  Therefore, I never lay food or utensils directly on the counter, I always use a plate or a sheet of waxed paper to prepare food on.  I  also sanitize my counters frequently, so they're probably cleaner than they would be if I didn't have a cat.  

Yeah, I agree with you, about the dogs in crates.  It would be particularly stupid in my case, as I have two Dobermans.  Yeah, get Dobermans and then keep them in a box.  Really bright.  The home invaders would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 1, 2013)

Misty said:


> I sleep with 4 little chihuahuas. Which makes no need for heat and sometimes not even a blanket. They surround me with warmth and love and I adore them.
> 
> My cats have their own special bed in pink that they love because in the morning it's hit by the sun.
> 
> My turtles live in a pond although during chilly nights I bring them in and they sleep in a tank where it's warm.



I sleep with two minpins and two Dobermans.  The Chinese Sharpei sleeps on a mat by the bed.  She's just too nasty to bring on the bed.  Nasty, smelly breed of dog.  I didn't choose her, I rescued her, would never choose to have a Sharpei again.  I try to make sure she doesn't know I feel this way about her, it's not her fault.  But I digress.

Amazing how much heat dogs put out.  They're like space heaters, even the little bitty ones. : )


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 1, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



I would like to comment that I have six litter boxes in my home and my home does not smell like litter or cat urine and feces.  But that's because I clean those boxes out every single day, and sweep and clean the floor around them.  Every single day without fail.  And I'm lucky that I have a nice private area to keep them, they're not in the middle of everything.

It's not the cat boxes that are skanky, it's the cat owners who don't do a good job of keeping the cat boxes clean.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2013)

They are in bed with me when I first lay down...then wait til I doze off and then they head off to dad's bed and join him there. All 3 of them..and the cat.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I love Dobies!


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 1, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...




Well, I hope so.

I wasn't implying that AquaAthena put her butthole on the kitchen counter.

But, you never know!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 2, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Naaa, you've got it all wrong,,well at least in my case with my 21 year old cat and our adopted dog.
My cat has never jumped up on the counter tops (OK, not when my wife or I are there).
Two, the dog we adopted is deaf and also has only barked five times (single bark) in the six years we have had him since we rescued him from the shelter. As a matter of fact, if someone broke into our house, the dog (Bud) would greet him/her with a wagging tail!
The cat (Psycho Syd ) is the aggressive one.  Once she had a plumber cornered in the bathroom.  He called me at my office and I had to run home to save the guy!!  True story. Syd isn't that psycho, just really protective.   Syd, like Bud is great around kids though.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 2, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Oh, I've known some hellcats in my time!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 2, 2013)

The Samoyed people of Siberia for many thousands of years brought their dogs into their  nomadic huts at night to keep their children warm and protect them against predators that might happen by. A small group of these courageous dogs could drive off a huge polar bear if needed. They treasured the intelligent, loyal, sturdy dogs that they shared their fate with in an often hostile environment. 

So, jumping on the bed? Yeah, I think they've earned it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 3, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Have you every seen Mugsy, the crocodile fighting cat?  He drove off three crocs who had their eye on a two year old. 

Never underestimate a cat.    I would not dream ever of not having my loved ones in bed with me at night.  My dog would be horrified if she was put out of her bed.  There's no way she would understand what's happening to her.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, both of my Dobermans slept on the bed with us since they were six weeks old.  They're eight and nine years old now.  Too late to change it now!   (Nor do I want to)


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 6, 2013)

Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )


----------



## Amelia (Apr 6, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )





Yeah, good thing if you're going to sleep with horses!!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )
> ...



Funny you say, that, because Dobermans do remind me of small horses!  They have short, horse-like hair, and they gallop like a horse, and have long noses and ears that stand up.  And mine are red (brown) which is a very common horse color.  One of mine even shakes her head and makes some sounds like a horse.  No manes, though. : )


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 7, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


>



I had a border Aussie who slept at my feet for 14 years.


It was no problem.


None of my current dogs can take the waterbed.

they all sleep in beds arround my bed


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 7, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )



I bet you sleep like the safest soul on earth.

No one is gettig into that room to do you any harm


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 7, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )
> ...



That's right, Truthmatters.  And even if someone does manage to break in, the dogs will given me plenty of warning to grab the stungun on my bedstand.  Which I probably don't need, anyway, because my husband will have shot the intruders the instant they are inside the house.  Wouldn't want any of the dogs to get hurt, their job is only to give us early warning...we will take it from there.  : )


----------



## Dabs (Apr 7, 2013)

My son and his wife have a king sized bed.
Besides him and her...they have 2 pit bulls and 2 Yorkies that sleep with them. And occasionally....a child ~LoL~
Me.....I'm sleeping single in a queen size bed...I am not allowed to have pets.
Good damn thing...I do well enough to take care of the GD ~LoL~


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )




Hey, you have room for another 120 lbs of dog on there! You need more pups to fill the void!


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2013)

I sleep with one every night. Klaus will get up on my bed to visit,when he wants love but my be ISN'T big enough (by his standards) for me, him and Mylo.

Snoop the pit is trying very hard to gain permanent bed privileges. He sneaks up on the bed whenever he gets the chance. Mylo is learning to share with him, as she has learned to share with klaus.

Otherwise, they have a couch that isn't fit for humans (though humans do used it) that's called "the dog couch". They also use the other *good* (well used to be) couch. 

There's also a dog chair, an oversized, overstuffed chair with a sleeping bag on it, in the kitchen...that is where klaus usually is. Snoop sleeps with the kids...he was on my daughter's bed this am.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2013)

About a year ago. Klaus is still a baby....in daughter's bed:







On my bed...


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know the OP was supposed to be comical, but I'm a jerk.
> ...



My cats sleep where, and when, I do.  I cannot imagine not falling asleep without that warm, rhythmic purring pulse next to my ear. I don't worry about cat hair or litter in my food because I keep my counters clean, wiping them before I spread jelly on my toast.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 8, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Four- or two-legged?


----------



## JohnA (Apr 8, 2013)

our 25lb  cat sleeps  in the cap between my wifes  pillows and mine ,i cuddle him and his purr often gets me to sleep ,the other one a small 8 lb female  climbs in when  ever she feels like it and snuggles up head to head with him .
cats are clean animals there is no smell and they are constantly cleaning each other . always meet us at the door when we come home together with a little meow and a brush against the leg  .


they  are NOT pets they are part of the family


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 9, 2013)

My dog let's me sleep in her bed.  It's a king size bed and sometimes I end up with NO bed.  Then I have to get in on the other side.

Destroying the concept that animals are part of the family might well be the next social target.


----------



## lynn63 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am not complete unless I have my cats sleeping with me.  I didn't realize how much it affected me until I was away from them for about a month.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Each to his own I suppose but cuddling my wife without a fur bag around is my preference. Sheesh, don't you folks want private time with your significant other, I'm thinking you don't for some reason.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm single.

And there were no dogs in the bed with me and my significant others when I had them.

But one of the nice things about being single is you only make decisions for yourself. I was raised with animals in my bed, so I'm comfortable with having the with me. Plus I think of them as extesions of my own eyes and ears...when I'm close to them, if they see or hear something, I know it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 9, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Kooshdakhaa said:
> ...



the noise of big barking dogs eliminates anyone choosing your house in the first place.


Dogs are the best alarm system.

dont need the gun when the sound of your dogs alone makes you safe


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 9, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I'm single.
> 
> And there were no dogs in the bed with me and my significant others when I had them.
> 
> But one of the nice things about being single is you only make decisions for yourself. I was raised with animals in my bed, so I'm comfortable with having the with me. Plus I think of them as extesions of my own eyes and ears...when I'm close to them, if they see or hear something, I know it.



I can understand your reasoning and like I said, to each his/her own.

I just think it's ((?)) as to why a person prefers a pet or pets over their significant other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 9, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> I'm single.
> 
> And there were no dogs in the bed with me and my significant others when I had them.
> 
> But one of the nice things about being single is you only make decisions for yourself. I was raised with animals in my bed, so I'm comfortable with having the with me. Plus I think of them as extesions of my own eyes and ears...when I'm close to them, if they see or hear something, I know it.



Or smell something.  Don't forget that keen sense of smell.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 9, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Each to his own I suppose but cuddling my wife without a fur bag around is my preference. Sheesh, don't you folks want private time with your significant other, I'm thinking you don't for some reason.



Every night, when I go to bed, I kiss the dog and pat the wife on the head.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 10, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Well, we'll hang on to the guns, anyway, just in case. : )  They're not bothering anyone, they're just guns, sitting there quietly until they're needed.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 10, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm single.
> ...



Who says you have to choose one over the other?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Apr 10, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed last night.  See the small space they saved for me? LOL  Good thing I have a king-sized bed! : )
> ...



Hey, I've always wanted an Irish Wolfhound! : )


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I did say that, then the thread kinda froze...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 29, 2013)

Two of my three cats usually end up in bed at night...the third (Maya, a 29lb Maine Coon Cat) only hops up in the winter. (She has an incredibly-thick coat and overheats on the blanket.)  On a very-cold night, one cat (Vierna, tiny 8lb shorthair) will burrow between the blanket & the sheet.

Once, on a REALLY cold night (woke up to -14), she crawled under the blanket...then inside my sweatshirt.  I woke up to  a pair of golden eyes about 6" from my chin.  Extracting her without getting scratched took some care.  

Tonight...just my third cat (Briza, 16lb tabby) is in bed...Maya is sleeping on her barstool (don't ask), Vierna just came inside & is napping on my bookcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you a librarian?


----------



## shaferar (May 8, 2013)

Our dog hogs the entire bed and she is a shih tzu!


----------

